# THE PSYCHOLOGY OF SOUND: ADDICTION & RECOVERY (Installment #2)



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

THE PSYCHOLOGY OF SOUND: ADDICTION & RECOVERY (Installment #2)

Welcome to the second installment. This is where we peel away the technical aspects of car stereo and delve into the inner emotions, motivations, desires in our minds!

Having never been addicted to smoking, drugs or alcohol, nor even had any addicted friends or relatives, I cannot admit to having any firsthand knowledge as to the inner workings of what drives addictions. However, having seen (on TV), read and heard (Radio Talk-shows) enough about it and being a student of humanity, I feel I understand it enough as to draw some comparisons here.

A drug addict may start out with minor drugs/alcohol (i.e. pot/beer) and progress up to the major stuff (heroin/crack/hard liquor). Always in search of the next “great high” they do more and more, spend more and more money, not caring who they hurt along the way. Some stop or seek help on their own, others only stop when the lose everything and/or are arrested.

Now, I’m not going to suggest that car stereo addicts are out there committing burglaries and armed robberies to support their “habit”, but there are some psychological similarities that can be drawn.

Just like the drug addict or alcoholic who hides their addictions from friends and family, how many of us (and I’ll include myself) find themselves hiding what they spend on their car stereos from friends, family and co-workers? I do it because, I don’t want “them” to look at me like a crazy person for dumping lots of money into a car stereo. I’m sure we have all encountered people who don’t give a damn about having expensive, high-end equipment to listen to the news, weather, traffic, a baseball game or the latest Taylor Swift song! Those types also tend to think we are crazy…

Seems to me, that the DIY website is the perfect place for car stereo enthusiasts and addicts to bond together without the fear of being judged or ridiculed! It’s a place where I can admit my previous addiction (although I think of it more as a journey to enlightenment...lol) while also admitting that I have recently recovered and (at least for now) ceased my upgrade research, desires, spending, etc.

I am saying this to help others, who may be stuck in the endless cycle of thinking something like this:

“My current (insert car stereo component here) sounds pretty good, but I’m sure (insert higher priced car stereo component here) would sound even better”.

However, after buying this better component (losing money on the first one), you are still not quite satisfied and then want to feed your “upgrade addiction” again and again (losing money with each upgrade) and hiding your shame and remorse from family and friends...! And I’m sure there are also times, where your upgrade sounds worse than your previous components, which then justifies your next upgrade...

They say the first step in recovery is admitting you have a problem, so I’ll throw it out to the members here, ARE YOU ADDICTED TO CAR STEREOS? Or, how do you control or fight off that urge/need to continually improve your sound? Care to share your upgrade adventures?


----------



## HandyLGCA (12 mo ago)

$8100 so far
and still no dedicated bass amp yet
also looking at an additional battery so 
yeah

totally fun though


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Although I have at times been sort of obsessed with home audio, car audio has never been that much of a priority for me. Don't come for me, Bros.  

I have never been into serial upgrades of audio equipment (or anything else, for that matter). I tend to buy well and keep equipment forever. This would probably not be the case, given sufficient resources.

I was however addicted to tobacco and cannabis for more than three decades, and quit both cold-turkey eight years ago. Though never quite an alcoholic, I drank more than my share of beer for nearly two decades. I still enjoy a beer or two once in a while.

To those experiencing any kind of addiction (either their own or that of a family member, friend, associate, etc.), or to anyone who would like to learn more about root causes and healing addiction, I highly recommend the excellent book,_ In the Realm of Hungry Ghosts: Close Encounters with Addiction, _by Gabor Maté
In the Realm of Hungry Ghosts: Close Encounters with Addiction: Gabor Maté, MD, Levine Ph.D., Peter A.: 8580001069746: Amazon.com: Books

Here is an excellent talk by Gabor Maté, called: _The Hungry Ghost: A Biopsychosocial Perspective on Addiction_


----------



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm not into crack, but if you have some Dynaudio Confidence towers...


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

I think car audio addiction is like any other addiction. Where the person seeks gratification to fill a void within their lives, we do it through music instead of chasing an emotional high through substances. For some of us, it is more about the equipment to gaining that finite bit of detail out of the music. Some enjoy the process of building and troubleshooting, while others want to listen. I can enjoy music with a pair of earbuds and be content. However, there is a level of peace that is indescribable when listening to a detailed and balanced system. The closest I can describe it, it is like being wrapped in a warm, soft blanket, and everything feels right at that moment: no worries, just mind, and body at peace. I have not achieved that level in a car, and I am afraid to. I am worried I will be too relaxed while driving as all the music I listen to is laid back.

I have caught the bug, and I plan to do this hobby with nothing more than moderate price drivers. One, because I cannot afford expensive drivers, and two, I like the challenge and want to know what can be achieved. I find myself looking at drivers and reading spec every day and thinking about car audio when I should not. I am actively trying to avoid becoming a speaker hoarder; I know there are many on the forums, which is a problem I do not want to have, But I love looking at sexy drivers; it’s better than porn and not the worst addiction to have in IMHO.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Grinder said:


> I was however addicted to tobacco and cannabis for more than three decades, and quit both cold-turkey eight years ago. Though never quite an alcoholic, I drank more than my share of beer for nearly two decades. I still enjoy a beer or two once in a while.


I, too, had a tobacco addiction, and breaking the addiction was the hardest thing I ever did. It's a battle that has to be fought on two fronts, trying to kick the addiction and the habit. It took me 30 plus tries and Chantix to do it. Best decision I have ever made in my life. Now the smell is so offensive to me; I always think, how did I do that for so long? I was an Avid beer drinker also; now, I don’t touch the stuff because it was something I did along with smoking. I got into edible but did not use them anymore because they started to give Paranoia. It is all clean living for me, plus about to have my first child. I want to be around to see them grow.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Dwarteacher said:


> I, too, had a tobacco addiction, and breaking the addiction was the hardest thing I ever did. It's a battle that has to be fought on two fronts, trying to kick the addiction and the habit. It took me 30 plus tries and Chantix to do it. Best decision I have ever made in my life. Now the smell is so offensive to me; I always think, how did I do that for so long? I was an Avid beer drinker also; now, I don’t touch the stuff because it was something I did along with smoking. I got into edible but did not use them anymore because they started to give Paranoia. It is all clean living for me, plus about to have my first child. I want to be around to see them grow.


Congratulations on your soon-to-be parenthood!

I actually quit tobacco twice - for almost three years the first time. Thought I could keep it to just one or two cigarettes a day, but soon was back to a pack every one or two days (largely dependent on how many beers). Lots of sunflower seeds and chewing gum (and no beer or weed) for a couple weeks the first time. The final time was much harder, but the secret to my success was simply to not light a cigarette right now. The craving is almost unbearable while you're thinking about it, and you can't imagine coping with that feeling hour after hour, day after day... But the truth is, you soon forget about it for awhile. So, the trick is simply to gut it out through those unbearable moments when you're thinking about it, until it slips your mind again... Soon, those unbearable moments are interrupted by gradually longer periods of time when you're not thinking about a cigarette. You just have to be committed to getting through those acute moments without lighting a cigarette. Anyway, that's what worked for me. YMMV. 

And like you, I have no inclination whatsoever to smoke. Second-hand smoke and smoky rooms have always been offensive to me though.


Apologies for the thread diversion.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Dwarteacher said:


> I think car audio addiction is like any other addiction. Where the person seeks gratification to fill a void within their lives, we do it through music instead of chasing an emotional high through substances. For some of us, it is more about the equipment to gaining that finite bit of detail out of the music. Some enjoy the process of building and troubleshooting, while others want to listen. I can enjoy music with a pair of earbuds and be content. However, there is a level of peace that is indescribable when listening to a detailed and balanced system. The closest I can describe it, it is like being wrapped in a warm, soft blanket, and everything feels right at that moment: no worries, just mind, and body at peace. I have not achieved that level in a car, and I am afraid to. I am worried I will be too relaxed while driving as all the music I listen to is laid back.
> 
> I have caught the bug, and I plan to do this hobby with nothing more than moderate price drivers. One, because I cannot afford expensive drivers, and two, I like the challenge and want to know what can be achieved. I find myself looking at drivers and reading spec every day and thinking about car audio when I should not. I am actively trying to avoid becoming a speaker hoarder; I know there are many on the forums, which is a problem I do not want to have, But I love looking at sexy drivers; it’s better than porn and not the worst addiction to have in IMHO.


These are for you.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

As a recovered alcoholic, I see some similarities however car audio isn't on the same plane as real addiction 🤣🤣

Car audio did help me stay sober, all the time spent fabricating, researching and installing keep these idle hands plenty busy along with a bazillion meetings, counseling, therapy and service work.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Those Epique are stunning drivers.
What'sthe qts on the Anarchy?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Dwarteacher said:


> Those Epique are stunning drivers.
> What'sthe qts on the Anarchy?


0.4479 Qts as measured by DATS.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

It’s a hobby not an addiction. People spend money going out to bars or gambling. Those are worst because they go away within a day. With car audio or any audio equipment I get the pleasure of listening to them over and over with different combinations of setups . When I’m over it, I sell it and either take a small lost or make a profit depending on demands. Some people build fast cars and some people like designer clothes. I use to collect shoes and that was dumb but I do feel like that was more acceptable To society . To each their own and do what makes you happy without hurting anyone. Live your life and enjoy it.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

ckirocz28 said:


> 0.4479 Qts as measured by DATS.


Cool, going to try my hand at door enclosures, but I'm unsure what drivers I want to use.


----------



## macspop (Mar 26, 2016)

ckirocz28 said:


> These are for you.
> View attachment 329186
> 
> View attachment 329189
> ...


I am loving that RE Audio sub, I am currently running a pair of their 06 era sx10d4s. I could not afford them when they were new, I found my pair as new dead stock on woofersect.com about a year ago. But I do also have a pair of 02 era MB Quart pwe302s, a DC Audio xl10d2, and a Stereo Integrity hst12.


----------



## Dark Winter (9 mo ago)

Some thoughts, in no particular order of importance:

Physical addictions (nicotine, ethanol, opioids, etc), and behavioral addictions (sex, gambling, etc) are different things; albeit somewhat related neurologically.

Simply having atypical life priorities is a third thing entirely, and is often confused by others for a behavioral addiction.

I personally have managed to avoid both the first and second issues (but have watched some people in my extended family self-destruct with them, sadly); so my perspective on those is that of an outside observer, not someone who has lived thru it - or is still grappling with it.

Anyone who cares to look at the stuff in my garage and bedroom, however, will figure out quite quickly that I do have some atypical priorities... 😉

Overcoming a physical addiction is very hard because it hijacks the same circuits that have ensured continued survival of both individuals and the species as a whole: your brain's lower-level processes very much thinks if you don't get that next hit, you will starve to death, or possibly suffocate; and/or fail to create and rear the next generation of offspring. Obviously, your conscious mind knows better, but try telling that to a bundle of neurons that share the same structure as the equivalent bundle found in a reptile -- it won't listen; but fortunately, it _can_ be shown the truth... you just have to survive it's screaming at you during the process (and by screaming, I mean that feeling of incessant overpowering need and hunger for the substance you're addicted to). Eventually it'll catch on... well, mostly, anyway.

Behavioral addictions are related; but not quite the same. The chemical processes involved are all internal; and thus limited in strength of neuron-signal-drive; whereas an externally supplied chemical like heroin or even nicotine can drive those neurons into full saturation, with the only limit that eventually the neuron will die - or it's function will be so compromised that a critical function like breathing or your heartbeat fails, and then the whole of you dies.

Because of this limitation, it is much easier to override these behaviors with psychology and distraction; which is for the most part how the treatment programs for these work. Another difference is that most behavioral addictions are to something that when not taken to extremes is perfectly normal, and can be healthy: sex, exercise, playing games (both of skill and chance, especially when money isn't riding on the outcome of a game), or hobbies.

It's the last one there that's often confused by other people for an addiction, when it isn't, really. A behavioral addiction is basically defined by two criteria: can you stop on your own, and is it doing harm to you or others that you should be caring about.

Well - if you have enough income that you are not shortchanging yourself or your family on the necessities of life (so, you pay the rent, keep everybody fed with good nutrition, don't have excessive debt, and can get your significant other and kids presents from time to time, and have a working plan for retirement), then spending your own money in a manner that others would not isn't causing you harm; and thus fails one of the addiction tests. You just are _atypical_.

If it _is_ doing harm; then, logically one of four conditions exists: you can't stop by yourself, and thus should get help; you don't understand the harm that is occurring, and need an intervention to get the point rammed home; you are being self-destructive - possibly because of depression - and need an intervention to stop destroying yourself; or the harm is being done to somebody else who is close to you, and you're a total jerk and using the behavior as a weapon (well... it _does_ happen from time to time).

Many (most?) people project themselves on others; they look at something and internally - or out loud! - say "well, _I'd_ never do that! That's crazy!"... without giving a moments thought to the notion that perhaps people are different, with different objectives to their decisions, and different circumstances under which those decisions are made. The result is a lot of judgmental and poor behavior; manifest as class-ism and tribal-ism (I do believe that racism, however, is coming from a different fundamental place most of the time, though - it's more related to promoting the genetics of those more closely related to you over the genetics of those that aren't as close).

The consequence of that is that many people who are very into a given thing (here, it's car audio - but tabletop gaming, or Sci-Fi movies, or interest in something that is perceived as being counter to one's gender and or age group - all qualify, for example) often hide it from those physically near to them; and when online, choose false or anonymous persona's and "screen names" such that they cannot be easily associated with such things by those who know them by their government-officially-registered name (which, as you can change that down at the local courthouse, isn't _necessarily_ what you were born with).

🤔


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

If I was ultra wealthy, I’d spend copious amounts of my fortune on car audio…there’d be no limits. Sadly, I’m not ultra wealthy and am more like a crack head looking for his next fix. I’m not to the point where I’d turn tricks for a new Audison Thesis, but my boundaries are starting to blur. 😂

I like this thread so I’m resurrecting it.

I’m a retired Marine infantryman. I spent most of my career in war zones on almost every continent. I understand a little about pain, suffering, loss, and despair. The world is an evil place, and most people have no clue just have evil it is. Music in my truck is my drug. It makes everything better. Hardly a day passes that that my music doesn’t give me chill bumps. It calms the savage beast, so to speak. I’d be utterly lost without my “addiction”.


----------



## greatone99 (Aug 3, 2021)

MythosDreamLab said:


> THE PSYCHOLOGY OF SOUND: ADDICTION & RECOVERY (Installment #2)
> 
> Welcome to the second installment. This is where we peel away the technical aspects of car stereo and delve into the inner emotions, motivations, desires in our minds!
> 
> ...


mine started out as a front speaker upgrade in my 2019 f150 ,for 450.00 ,im now about 12000 $ in ,with an 5.1k amp ,dsp ,under rear seat sub enclosure , ,and now my third set of front component speakers .this is the first system I ever did in my life ,it started out as sound improvement ,then it started to become can I do a system on my own , now it has become can build a high end sq system on my own, I also have real bad ocd ,for having stuff neat and clean and in order ,don't ever buy a dsp when u have ocd ,u will never leave it be .currently I have audison 6.5 sax and audison violano tweeters waiting to go in , I think I might have a problem lol


----------

